# Keeping your tools close.



## jkirkb94 (Nov 4, 2004)

Where do you keep your turning tools?  Don't know if anyone is already doing this but I bought some 1/2" round rare earth magnets at my local Woodcraft supply to keep my tools close by.  I have stuck them to places on my lathe and just stick my gouges and skews to the magnets.  Easily moved if they are in the way.  They do get a little magnetized but you can use your tool to pick up dropped bushings,etc.  I have about 4 gouges, 2 skews and a couple of parting tools stuck to the metal stand of my mini lathe and they are always ready and out of the way.   Kirk [8D]


----------



## darbytee (Nov 4, 2004)

I built two racks that hold 6 tools each. They are mounted on each end of the work table I have set behind my lathe. The holders are 10 inch sections of PVC pipe with a scrap plywood bottom. 

Coincidentally I did just buy some of the rare earth magnets that I'm using to keep my chuck wrench on the side of the lathe instead of in a drawer. It's amazing how strong those little things are.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 4, 2004)

I use magnets too.  Also, I have one of the magnetic trays.  Wonderful place for bushings, now they don't fall.

A PVC rack for turning tools is in my plans for next year. Plus a sanding strip organizer . . .


----------



## pen-turners (Nov 4, 2004)

I have two 24" magnetic tool holders that I hang all my stuff on.  They work great.  One thing to be careful of -----  if you happen to shave a little bit off a bushing be sure to brush off the tip of your tool because it will become magnetized from the tool holder.  The shavings will stick to the end of the tool and embed themselves into the wood on the next cutting pass.  Not the best way to put an inlay in your pen!!!

Chris


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Nov 4, 2004)

I bought one of those roll around tool boxes that has the black plastic work top. It does take up some room, but I can roll it right up next to me and work right out of the drawers. I also have my grinder mounted on top of it so I find myself sharpening more because everything is right there together. There is still room even with the grinder to lay tools down on the top. I bought it at Lowes right after Christmas last year for about $75.00.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ray, I see from your profile that we are just 5-10 miles from each other.  I live in NW OKC.  Good to talk with another Okla. turner.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 4, 2004)

I built two racks that hang ont he wall just in front of me, keeps all my turning tools in easy reach and visable. I spent over a year withthem in a pile on my band saw. Nice way to keep turning tools.
my sharpening machine is right behind me and the bushings are in in a small parts organizer on the wall to my right. I don't have to take a step to reach anything. a shelf above my head has all the sandpaper, glue and finishes. I didn't make it this way for convenience though. it's that my shop is so small I can't move


----------



## wscrivens (Nov 15, 2004)

I also bought a mechanic's roll-around tool chest and keep my turning tools in the top drawer.
I took a piece of 1x2 and drilled 3 1" holes down the center, then cut it in half lengthwise.  I took the two notched pieces and glued them to the table under the lathe to keep the tools I am using at the moment handy.  See the circle in the picture:







Walt


----------

